# Circed 2 y.o. has painful erection



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

OK, my DS#2 complained of pain during an erection during naked time following a bath. He said ow, ow, my penis hurts. But then he didn't want to say anything more about it when I asked him.

I have the impression there's not a darn thing I can do for him, but I don't know. Someone online who says there is treatment but doesn't have specifics told me I should see a doctor, but I'm afraid that a doctor will not take this seriously at all, and we're talking one time complaint by a 2 year old.... Are you aware of anything that may help? I feel helpless and saddned. He appears to have a tighter circ overall, with all of the glans showing when flaccid. My older circed son has loose skin covering 1/3 of his glans and I'm much less worried for him.

Thanks.


----------



## alisonsvw (Jan 30, 2006)

My boys are not circumcised, I think maybe keep an eye on him and call your pedi if it continues, that is what I would do.







:
good luck


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Do you think it's just a case where a toddler can't express his feelings in the most accurate terms (which of course is natural) and mistakes the sensation of having an erection with pain? I mean, there's typical erections (pulsing, even throbbing) and then there's actual _pain_. Perhaps he's just having a typical erection.

Which makes me wonder about what's called "separation trauma" (I dislike that word) for intact boys [I know your sons aren't] and then there's typical erections. Maybe us Intactivists can be hyper-sensitive about this and quickly diagnosis it as s.t. when it's just boys having erections. Just a thought.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

The reality is I have no idea what is going on, but I'm very concerned as his circ is much tighter than his brother's. My third is intact!







I feel so guilty for allowing #2 to be circed. I think it could be that the new sensation feels strange to him, and not to get too graphic, but he looks tiny when flaccid and he looked huge for his erection. I'm just worried about him. I guess I'll watch and see if there's any repetition, although you know I don't see him with erections often and so I feel very helpless about it.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, mama.

I have no advice beyond what I have read here on MDC. A mother of a circ'd child (but he probably was a bit older) told him that if he wants he can play with his penis in the tab trying to pull the leftovers of the foreskin over the glans (as far as it goes). She then said that he loved playing with it this way and soon restored himself this way to a full glans coverage.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

When I was about 3 years old I had this problem and the doctor told my mom that he had seen this before and I would outgrow it.I never did outgrow it and the only thing that has helped is restoration.This article talks about the problem but I don't see any solution

http://cpj.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/46/4/329

The study found that rather than protecting against penile inflammation, neonatal circumcision increases the risk of penile inflammation, particularly in boys younger than 3 years old.


----------



## Contented73 (May 14, 2006)

Just to give you another perspective, I will add that I have a 3 (4 tomorrow! yay!) year old intact son and he has started saying his penis hurts when he has an erection. My sense is that there is nothing wrong at all, it's just that he's recognizing that the sensation of an erection feels tight or whatever, and he's interpreting that as "pain" because that is the word he knows.

I would imagine that really tight circs would potentially cause painful erections only when the penis is much larger, like after puberty.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. We do naked time after baths and it's an opportinity for the boys to, er, explore a bit... but I'm not comfortable about telling them or encouraging them... it's just all so awkward. I would think that young skin has some natural elasticity, at least I hope. Thanks for talking about it. I imagine if we go to the doc or even call, they will say it's normal..... well, normal should be an intact penis, so I mran I have one complaint of pain and my son can't explain in detail.... so...I guess I'll just keep an eye on him and pray... as he gets older I will ask him how he is doing and even then I'm not sure, I would encourage stretching (using that term), I guess.


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

I have no advice. I'm sorry momma!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

My circ'd ds had this when he was around 3 or 4. He would scream. So, it was clearly painful. His screaming spells were unpredictable and as he did, he begged for his penis to stop hurting. I took him to the doctor. The doctor blew me off, "Oh, he has plenty of skin, I don't know why this would be happening...". Typical, they all have to defend one another you know.







: Ds's scar is near the base. The circumciser skinned his entire penis.







As a result it was buried till his screaming spells occurred. I can understand your concerns about the doctor not taking this seriously. This went on for weeks. Then, it just stopped. I'm worried that this trauma caused his penis to go numb. I've heard of this happening to circ'd teens who go through a growth spurt. One guy (he was an adult when he told me his story) said he has no feeling on one side of his penis because of this.

Ds knows about restoration because he saw dh restoring once. That's another thread, basically dh is restoring for me (wrong way to go - I'm thrilled he wants to do this for me but when a guy does this he should do it because its what HE wants to do - for him. There is a lot more commitment involved. Dh is no where near motivated, he does it if I mention it to him. Dh is in his 30s and already has ED (began a month ago), no drive, zero libido and doesn't seem to care either. He has always lacked interest, how we ever got pregnant is a huge surprise.

Anyways, please mention the possibility of restoration just before he hits puberty because he will have another growth spurt and could go through this again.

I'm sorry this is happening. Its heartbreaking to see your child in pain.









Congratulations on your newest addition!


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

Fruitful Womb, I'm so sorry for you and your son. As for DH restoring, I agree... I have mentioned restoring to my DH, but he does not want to do it, and I am accepting that... it's a little tough because intercourse is a little uncomfortable (not to mention now, postpartum, we haven't had many relations just because of lack of sleep, etc. etc. etc.) I would love for him to do it but it's up to him if he wants to. We can still find a lot of ways to have a lot of fun anyway..... thank goodness!

My DH has definitely gone through phases of lack of interest, etc. Life is a lot busier and it's hard to feel sexy sometimes with a lot going on, family, work, etc. etc. I hope you and he can get some sparks -- it is very tough making opportunities and getting in the mood.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBecks* 
The reality is I have no idea what is going on, but I'm very concerned as his circ is much tighter than his brother's. My third is intact!







I feel so guilty for allowing #2 to be circed. I think it could be that the new sensation feels strange to him, and not to get too graphic, but *he looks tiny when flaccid and he looked huge for his erection*. I'm just worried about him. I guess I'll watch and see if there's any repetition, although you know I don't see him with erections often and so I feel very helpless about it.

Well, that part sounds normal to me. DS's looks like a little squished grub worm or something when its flaccid but when he wakes up in the morning its like WOAH (and he's intact).









No advice though, maybe it was just a one time thing? I'd just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Fruitful Womb, I hope your son goes through puberty and adulthood with as much ease as possible. A circumcision scar at the base... wow. I can't imagine those circumfetish websites where adult men brag about getting circumcised multiple times to tighten up their circumcisions. (For these men,) I couldn't imagine going through life not having a wrinkle of loose skin on the shaft, most desiring that look/feel even when flaccid.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Fruitfullwomb, I am so sorry that your DS, and you, are going through this. Two things come to mind. Since your DS' scar is close to the base, I assume that most of the skin covering his penis is inner (mucosal) foreskin. This may not neccessarily be a bad thing since it is far more sensitive than outer skin. Also, it is not terribly uncommon for males with very tight circumcisions to get fissures or slits in their skin during an erection. If you have the opportunity to examine him the next time he complains of pain, I would check this out, because that would definitely be very painful. If such is the case, then applying a soothing cream would help ease his discomfort.


----------

